
Goodbye, Good Riddance to Antiquated Action Hero Duke Nukem - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2009/05/quiet-death-duke-nukem/
======
johnnybgoode
I guess the author doesn't believe in "so bad it's good".

~~~
jbm
Ditto - anyone that calls "Commando" the worst vehicle for Arnold clearly
didn't see the subtle mockery of the "Guy with a gun" genre.

(Oddly enough, it also set a record on 2chan here in Japan; apparently they
never had a situation with more messages in a shorter time than when Commando
was on the tele)

